# Stocks that have performed very well YTD.



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

Just reviewing my portfolio. I picked out the non-energy stocks that have been performing verywell. Palo Alto, Crowdstrike, Albermarle, and American Lithium have been very rewarding. My only regret is that I didn't have bigger positions. The first two are cybersecurity leaders. I don't think any company can cut corners on security. Its a necessity and these two are the two dominant companies in providing cybersecurity. Their financials reflect that reality.The other two are lithium producers. Clearly the auto industry is moving to EVs and lithium battery power plants. The North American MV industry and government policy is to to develop and produce the EV batteries in North America and sourcing the materials from NA sources. I did have United Health but I sold it. That was a mistake. My energy stocks have done well. I own Nutrient but I am a little disappointed with it. It looks like it has a lot of tailwinds given the problems in Europe and the world's demand for food. I have tried to find out performers during this bear market and rising interest rate period. I will move to a S&P500 position when I figure inflation s under control and we have experienced a recession and are moving forward. Until then I will be a very selective stock picker. Would be interested what has been winning stocks for 2022 for others [excluding energy stocks.].


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

For me Loblaws & Capital Power have done pretty good.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

newfoundlander61 said:


> For me Loblaws & Capital Power have done pretty good.


A cCanadian one I missed was Kinaxis. They specialize in supply chain management and recently took on some big customers. There financials clearly prove how successful they have been. As supply chain issues are a major priority I have taken a position in this stock. Loblaws has been a beneficiary of the impact that inflation is having on average people. More groceries and less eating out and of coarse Loblws is generally the lowest priced food retailer.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

NUTR, Nutrien has done well around 91 in Jan/22 and now around 131. But quite a roller-coaster ride.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

For me it was Intertape Polymer which was bought out at a premium. Not really a performance related reflection of share price. I am up about 20% on Saputo so far this year. Like Nutrien, Cameco has also had strong performance this year. In an inflationary environment commodities tend to fare well. I am sure that does not come as a surprise to the OP as they have been buying commodities a lot this year.


----------



## Pescado (9 mo ago)

WIRE on the nasdaq has had a good run this year. A whippy stock but the sentiment is positive with it. Nice idea on a thread in a rather difficult year outside of energy.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

If you want a huge list of stocks that have performed well, you can dig into the ETF holdings from this other thread. Virtually all of those ETFs have been outperforming the market YTD : Potential safe havens

It comes down to:

energy / commodity-related stocks
utilities
consumer staples
the mysterious holdings of ZLU (low volatility US stocks)
It's also worth noting that CASH and GICs have outperformed the stock market this year.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

The G&M Biz section has an article (Berman) that suggests that markets are set for a correction in September. (yeah yeah..I know, "you can't time the market"), but the indices are ripe for another drop. Keep your powder dry and ready. I think we're in for a ride over the next 4-6 weeks. JMO.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

dubmac said:


> The G&M Biz section has an article (Berman) that suggests that markets are set for a correction in September. (yeah yeah..I know, "you can't time the market"), but the indices are ripe for another drop. Keep your powder dry and ready. I think we're in for a ride over the next 4-6 weeks. JMO.


not a great time for efficient market people. The US fed has been quite clear were they are going. For some dumb reason the market guessed that the fed was going to pivot and that led to a rally that made no sense. The market will just retreat to its June lows. I figure the energy sector is the best strategy for the next while. Europe will be in a brutal recession by January and they will be looking for anything that provides heat.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I am of the similar mindset that we would see a rally over the summer and another drop over the fall. I may be wrong and that's ok by me. For now I am willing to let cash build even though I have a few orders in place . I am not sure if tech will dead to its 52 week lows but would be happy to buy at those levels. Am content to hold, add new cash and collect divvies. May also redeem a couple of 1 year GICs that are sitting as my emergency fund. If we get a significant drop I would move some of that to my broker and turn off the contributions for a bit while I rebuild the emergency fund. Some say not to mess with your emergency fund but I have ample credit in the unlikely event that we both lose our jobs.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

londoncalling said:


> I am of the similar mindset that we would see a rally over the summer and another drop over the fall. I may be wrong and that's ok by me. For now I am willing to let cash build even though I have a few orders in place . I am not sure if tech will dead to its 52 week lows but would be happy to buy at those levels. Am content to hold, add new cash and collect divvies. May also redeem a couple of 1 year GICs that are sitting as my emergency fund. If we get a significant drop I would move some of that to my broker and turn off the contributions for a bit while I rebuild the emergency fund. Some say not to mess with your emergency fund but I have ample credit in the unlikely event that we both lose our jobs.


When the market finds its low tech stocks like Microsoft, Apple and Google will check almost every single box. They have dominant business operations, they are very profitable , they have sustained growth, they have low or no debt and they have gigantic reserves of cash. They are a big reality for modern society. We shouldn't confuse them with tech stocks that have no earnings and live on some future concept or narrative based on a dream.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Those are the ones on my list as well as AMZN.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

dubmac said:


> The G&M Biz section has an article (Berman) that suggests that markets are set for a correction in September. (yeah yeah..I know, "you can't time the market"), but the indices are ripe for another drop. Keep your powder dry and ready. I think we're in for a ride over the next 4-6 weeks. JMO.


Yeah I think there's a high probability that the central banks will drain liquidity out of the financial system and stocks will fall as a result. The stock market is mostly a liquidity fuelled beast, and has been ever since the central banks started manipulating markets using these techniques in 2008/2009.

Actually it probably goes back further. Alan Greenspan was the guy who first started using low interest rates as stimulus to "save stocks". Ever since the 1990s, we go through these cycles where (a) central banks use low rates to juice up the market, and then (b) eventually tighten conditions and stocks fall.

I still don't think there's any value in trying to time this though, because it comes down to central bank decisions. Unless you're an insider it's probably impossible to time all this. For all we know, liquidity might be pulled from markets for the next 2 years, in which case the weakness could last a very long time.



zinfit said:


> For some dumb reason the market guessed that the fed was going to pivot and that led to a rally that made no sense


I think mid summer trading is usually pretty wonky, because professionals (Wall Street) are on summer vacation. I think that big institutional trades and decisions don't tend to happen in late summer. In September, everyone -- including the big traders -- come back to work.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

londoncalling said:


> Those are the ones on my list as well as AMZN.


I have it on my list as well. Other high quality stocks on my list include HD,Lowe's and Costco.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Another few strong performers YTD, non energy

MRU
ATD
DOL
IFC
WCN
RBA

That last one is Ritchie Bros which does industrial asset disposition.

And look at the chart on Intact Financial


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

Good list. I own Intact so I had one. Should bought Dollrama and Loblaws . When people need to pinch pennies these folks get the customers.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Another few strong performers YTD, non energy
> 
> MRU
> ATD
> ...



I like those names as well. Missed orders a few times this year on WCN and ATD. Unfortunately, I don't hold any on that list.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm waiting for this to happen.








‘The next shoe to drop will be the Canadian banks’: BofA chief investment strategist


A daily roundup of research and analysis from The Globe and Mail’s market strategist Scott Barlow




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

dubmac said:


> I'm waiting for this to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canadians have a perpetual love affair with bank stocks. I am not in that camp. I have done far better holding stocks like Microsoft, Apple, Google and HD. I figure a recession will not be kind to Canadian bank stocks. A recession means slower loan growth, squeezed margins , big credit losses and more bad stuff. That also applies to US bank stocks.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

zinfit said:


> I am not in that camp. I have done far better holding stocks like Microsoft, Apple, Google and HD.


I get it.
I want the dividends to help pay for my retirement. 
You are more focused on growth. I'm more focused on income at this point in my life.
To each, their own.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

zinfit said:


> Canadians have a perpetual love affair with bank stocks


I think they have the love affair because Canadian real estate (and consumer loans) have not suffered any big correction since 1990 or so. Other regions of the world, the US and Europe, had some real estate turmoil over the years and investors really got burned.

I think the love affair with bank stocks comes from a 30 year uninterrupted real estate bull market, with non-stop credit expansion.

If Canadian real estate (and credit conditions) really weaken significantly, then banks could be in trouble. If you really care, the things to watch would be bank non-performing loans / impaired loans.

In the big picture though, investors should be OK as long as they're not highly concentrated in banks, and have a diversified portfolio with many sectors. I worry about stuff like XDV which has 54% in the financial sector.

The TSX has 31% in financials, which is pretty reasonable.
My 5-pack has 20% in banks and I'm more comfortable there.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

zinfit said:


> Just reviewing my portfolio. I picked out the non-energy stocks that have been performing verywell. Palo Alto, Crowdstrike, Albermarle, and Lithium Americas have been very rewarding. My only regret is that I didn't have bigger positions. The first two are cybersecurity leaders. I don't think any company can cut corners on security. Its a necessity and these two are the two dominant companies in providing cybersecurity. Their financials reflect that reality.The other two are lithium producers. Clearly the auto industry is moving to EVs and lithium battery power plants. The North American MV industry and government policy is to to develop and produce the EV batteries in North America and sourcing the materials from NA sources. I did have United Health but I sold it. That was a mistake. My energy stocks have done well. I own Nutrient but I am a little disappointed with it. It looks like it has a lot of tailwinds given the problems in Europe and the world's demand for food. I have tried to find out performers during this bear market and rising interest rate period. I will move to a S&P500 position when I figure inflation s under control and we have experienced a recession and are moving forward. Until then I will be a very selective stock picker. Would be interested what has been winning stocks for 2022 for others [excluding energy stocks.].


Last week I doubled my holdings in these four stocks. The US support program for EV manufacturing and EV battery manufacturing should be a strong tailwind for Albermarle and Lithium Americas. GM announced that their GM EV Terrain will be in full production by early 2024 and will be priced from 30k to 45k.I was very impressed with the recent earnings for Palo Alto and Crowdstrike. Cybersecurity is an essential for any enterprise and these two are two dominant players.These stocks have been doing very well considering the overall market results YTD.


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

dubmac said:


> I'm waiting for this to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


US analysts have gotten Canadian Banks wrong - forever - they just don't understand the differences in financial services market in Canada.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree that US banks are very different in contrast to cdn banks. US banks, if I recall correctly, lend more to & corporations, and are more like growth stocks than dividend stocks
I suspect that Canadian banks primarily lend to cdns (mortgages), and are more dependent on cdns ability to pay their mortgages, which is why these banks are great sources of dividends. 
As long as consumers stay solvent! (...and politicians don't get votes unless voters feel good about their financial future...so the story goes)


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

Covariance said:


> US analysts have gotten Canadian Banks wrong - forever - they just don't understand the differences in financial services market in Canada.


I agree. Just the same they haven't been strong performers YTD .


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

Dollarama has done quite well in this bear market. I have looked at many times but I never pulled the trigger.. The PE always seemed to high. PE ratios can keep one from buying stocks which will give outstanding returns. Munger had to teach Buffet on this aspect.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

zinfit said:


> Dollarama has done quite well in this bear market. I have looked at many times but I never pulled the trigger.. The PE always seemed to high. PE ratios can keep one from buying stocks which will give outstanding returns. Munger had to teach Buffet on this aspect.


I missed out on many a good return because of a high P/E multiple. A high P/E may indicate quality not over priced. I've gotten better results when I compare the company's historic P/E to its current price. One still needs to look at why the P/E is below its historic average. If those reasons are not substantial or temporary it usually means a good time to buy. I looked at Dollarama prepandemic and passed. I think it is a good company and should do well in most environments. Not sure why I haven't taken a closer look or put in an order. I think it may be because as a consumer I don't like to shop at places like Dollarama, Walmart etc.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

zinfit said:


> I agree. Just the same they haven't been strong performers YTD .


say what you will about Cdn banks, but they continue to deliver.
Amazon vs RY-T is an illustration of this - and RY offers a nice quarterly dividend.
DOL has done extraordinarily well - no question - but you would have had to have invested prior to march 2023 to have caught that bounce.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

dubmac said:


> say what you will about Cdn banks, but they continue to deliver.
> Amazon vs RY-T is an illustration of this - and RY offers a nice quarterly dividend.
> DOL has done extraordinarily well - no question - but you would have had to have invested prior to march 2023 to have caught that bounce.


pick your bank and compare it to Amazon over the past 5, 10 or 15 years. I look at total return [ capital gain /dividends] If you were totally focused on dividends over the past 15 years you missed elephant sized gains from Google, Amazon, Apple and Microsoft. Anyways this topic its about stocks that have preformed well this year. RY was around $180 at the start of the year and now around $135 . The tech sector has generally taken it on the chin as well. Could hardly argue that any of the mentioned stocks have done well YTD.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree.
I think we are in for a fairly flat year based on the news, and some rather tepid expectations on earnings etc.
I don't know my way around growth stocks & would likely lean toward purchasing an etf, like VGRO or QQQ


----------

